# 625 DVR - additional remote controls



## hchadj (Jan 18, 2007)

I recently had a Dish 625 DVR Player receiver installed and had a question about adding additional (i.e. 3rd & 4th) remote controls to control the TV2 output.

My configuration is a 625 receiver with the TV1 output connected to an upstairs TV (lets call it TV1) and the TV2 output connected to a four way splitter that is feeding the in-home wiring in my home. I have the UHF pro remote controlling a TV downstairs in my home (lets call it TV2). I also have a third TV (TV3) in an upstairs bedroom connected to the TV2 output via the splitter and in-home wiring. 

My questions is ...Will the 625 DVR player accept an additional UHF pro remote so that I can have one remote control to control TV2 and one to control TV3 (I realize that TV2 & TV3 would have to watch the same channel)? This would mean the 625 receiver would need to accept three total remote control signals (IR remote for TV1, UHF remote for TV2 and another UHF remote for TV3). I have seen the UHF pro remote for sale for around 20 bucks and I think it would be worth $20 to have it for TV3.

A related question... I am assumming that most "learning" remotes are IR based and could not be used to "learn" the UHF signals being sent by the UHF pro remote. If anyone knows of a "learning" remote that can be used to control the TV2 output for the 625 rxer then please let me know.

Thanks for any help you can give for these questions.


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

hchadj said:


> I recently had a Dish 625 DVR Player receiver installed and had a question about adding additional (i.e. 3rd & 4th) remote controls to control the TV2 output.
> 
> My configuration is a 625 receiver with the TV1 output connected to an upstairs TV (lets call it TV1) and the TV2 output connected to a four way splitter that is feeding the in-home wiring in my home. I have the UHF pro remote controlling a TV downstairs in my home (lets call it TV2). I also have a third TV (TV3) in an upstairs bedroom connected to the TV2 output via the splitter and in-home wiring.
> 
> ...


You can use additional UHF remotes for the additional TV's. Just make sure their frequencies are the same. Default is #1 out of the box. Press the menu button on your current TV1 or TV2 (whichever TV you're in front of), option 6, option 1, option 1. You'll see the current remote address there for TV2. Press the 'sat' button on the additional UHF remotes until all four buttons across the top of the remote illuminate. Press whatever number your current TV2 remote
is set on, press the # button, then press the 'record' button. You'll see the 'sat' button flash a few times to confirm the change. Now you can use the additional remotes in the additional rooms. :icon_cool


----------



## dartonviper (Mar 10, 2004)

Minor correction
MENU
Option 6, system setup
Option 1, installation
Option 3, System info


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

dartonviper said:


> Minor correction
> MENU
> Option 6, system setup
> Option 1, installation
> Option 3, System info


Long day. Thanks. :zzz:


----------



## dogbreath45 (Jan 19, 2007)

I believe the 625 also has a quick button on the front to access sysinfo. also i believe you can program the 625 to use a uhf remote for tv1. you can find remotes on ebay even cheaper. the 6.0 remote is convertable between ir and uhf. i think there is an 8.0 remote that is dedicated uhf. i recently saw someone selling those for around 4 bucks. the 5.0 is dedicated ir.
enjoy, i have had great luck with my 522's


----------



## hchadj (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the help. I am ordering an additional UHF 6.0 remote for TV3 .


----------



## pcstuff (Jan 22, 2007)

Are these UHF remotes "universal", meaning will they work on any Dish receiver that have two remotes, with the TV2 remote being UHF?

i.e. I have a 625 now, but am thinking of upgrading to the 622 in the future. I would buy a third remote now, If I would know it'll work with a future 622 upgrade...


----------



## pcstuff (Jan 22, 2007)

pcstuff said:


> Are these UHF remotes "universal", meaning will they work on any Dish receiver that have two remotes, with the TV2 remote being UHF?
> 
> i.e. I have a 625 now, but am thinking of upgrading to the 622 in the future. I would buy a third remote now, If I would know it'll work with a future 622 upgrade...


Just found the answer to my own question:

The 625 uses a 6.0 UHF remote, the 622 uses a 6.3. Not sure what the difference is, but it's probably unlikely that they are inter-changeable...


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

pcstuff said:


> Just found the answer to my own question:
> 
> The 625 uses a 6.0 UHF remote, the 622 uses a 6.3. Not sure what the difference is, but it's probably unlikely that they are inter-changeable...


I've swapped the remotes with no problems when I have a bad one at an install. 625 TV1 and TV2 remotes in place of 622 TV1 and TV2 remotes. :icon_cool


----------

